# Ink's new 8x4x3 enclosure



## Skeetzy (Nov 13, 2013)

I know I posted this in my other thread, but wanted to share some better pictures. 

Cage is made of 3/4" plywood, sealed with Drylok Extreme and waterproof caulking. Put one thin coat all around, brushed a second thicker coat all around, then rolled a few more very thick layers along the area the substrate sits in. The bottom is coated so thick you can barely see any imperfections in the wood. Has an adjustable vent at both ends of the cage. Sliding locks on top to hold the door in place. 1/2" plexiglass for windows. 

Heated by two 100W Halogen bulbs, and a 150W Ceramic Heat emitter. The CHE is connected to a Zoo Med Hygrotherm. Also have a Walgreens humidifier hooked up to it, that's router with pvc into the cage. I have a reptisun 10.0 running along the basking spot, and a regular fluorescent along the other half. I'll be switching to Arcadia 12% bulbs after this new reptisun runs out. 

I use a large little box for both his hide and his water dish. The basking spot is a large piece of driftwood that reaches about 120*F. The cement blocks make a nice spot to put his food when I don't have time to feed him outside his cage. They were originally his hide but he quickly outgrew that idea. 

I've attached an old picture of him since he's hibernating currently. Also attached a picture of my bearded, who wasn't very happy about the lights coming on during brumation. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice work! That looks pretty great!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 13, 2013)

Definitely looks awesome great cage and awesome tegu


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Can't wait till he's out and about in it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris23039 (Nov 16, 2013)

That looks great, like the door being at that angle


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 16, 2013)

My mom's boyfriend built it for me, and came up with that idea. It makes for a very nice looking display but the door doesn't open flush with the wall of the cage. Little awkward working inside it, but it's doable. 

Overall cost for the cage was $350. The lighting(fixtures+lights) and humidifier setup are from my last cage, and he had the plexiglass laying around already. So that saved me a good $200 or so. Very happy with it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## davidson012003 (Nov 24, 2013)

Where is a good place to buy a large enclosure? Looking to buy a 8ft x 4ft x 4ft


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 24, 2013)

Whats you


davidson012003 said:


> Where is a good place to buy a large enclosure? Looking to buy a 8ft x 4ft x 4ft


Whats your budget?


----------



## davidson012003 (Nov 24, 2013)

not sure yet. if I can buy 1 verses building 1. I want nice 1 though.


----------



## davidson012003 (Nov 24, 2013)

you have 1 for sale?


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 24, 2013)

lol no i dont have one for sale but im just going to say that I built mine and i spent a good 2 grand. It really depends on what you really want. I want my enclosures to look really nice in my living room, so yes I spend a little extra on custom work... If I had known it was going to cost me as much as it did and all the time its taking me to make a one of a kind enclosure I would have just hired these guys to do the work...they put out some really good product.

http://www.cagesbydesign.com/t-hybridreptile.aspx


----------



## davidson012003 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great! Thank you! I know it can cost a lot! I built a tortoise enclosure for my girlfriend and she had about 2 grand in it. Its 10ft long 4ft deep 4ft high. It turned out sweet!


----------



## davidson012003 (Nov 24, 2013)

here is 2 pics


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 24, 2013)

Damnnn that's a big cage


----------



## JDRexotics (Mar 25, 2014)

nice! I got an 8x4x4


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 25, 2014)

Why is it that everyone on this site and every other tegu site im on...allll say the measurements of their cages backwards!


4x8 JD 4x8!!!!!!!!


----------



## tegu.crz (Mar 26, 2014)

That's awesome! Nice work!


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 1, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> Why is it that everyone on this site and every other tegu site im on...allll say the measurements of their cages backwards!
> 
> 
> 4x8 JD 4x8!!!!!!!!


 
HAHA! I thought i was the only one. LxWxH.
Length - front to back
Width - Left to Right
Height - Floor to ceiling

But nice enclosure. I Am just getting to the point where i am trying to figure out the lighting issue for mine since the substrate to top is 3ft. I havent been able to figure out how to get UV down to the ground with keeping my bulbs out of sight.


----------

